# Ffion - 11 year old Border Collie cross Springer Spaniel -Good with dogs, kids + cats



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Ffion is a beautiful 11 year old Border Collie cross Springer Spaniel. She used to living with young children, a cat and another dog and is currently on foster with two other dogs. 






























Ffion has come into our care as her owner felt she could not give her the attention she needed. It was a stressful time for her coming away from her family and it will take time for her to gain her confidence and accept the change in her later years.
She is adapting well in her foster home but is still a little unsure of her new environment, showing signs of stress incontinence if she is at all anxious and not reassured soon enough, although she does toilet outside regularly and is spotless overnight.

She has no food issues, loves chews and treats and she takes them very gently.

Ffion walks great on the lead and walks beside the other dogs in her foster home and is not worried about the traffic.

Her fosterer thinks she could be hard-of-hearing as she doesn't answer to her name (and showing other signs) so she doesn't think she will be off lead unless enclosed but when you get her attention she is responsive.

This little lady does "counter surf" and climbed on the kitchen table a few times when her fosterer wasn't in the room, cheeky madam, again this seems to be a little separation anxiety and she settles if you are nearby.

She has travelled on the back seat in the car fine but will need confidence and work done to travel in a crate. She goes in a crate in her foster home occasionaly and will settle if she can see you but again will need time to be left on her own in it.
Ffion was very well behaved having a pedicure, bath. brush, etc.Will come for a fuss and cuddle and doesn't bark at visitors-- people mean extra attention!

Ffion has a lovely sweet nature and as this is only her third day she is doing very well.

Ffion has been given a clean bill of health and is very lively for her age. She loves playing with balls and enjoys chasing a torch beam in the garden in the evening.

She is looking for an active home that can give her the exercise and entertainment she needs to see her through her twilight years and would prefer to be around a person/people most the day.

She is good with children, cats and other dogs.

She has been spayed and vaccinated. She is currently on foster in Cornwall but we home across the UK. If you're interested in adopting Ffion, please read our adoption guidelines and procedure; 
Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Before completing a pre-adoption form;
Dog pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

If you have any questions then please do ask


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Fosterer update:

YESTERDAY WAS A NEARLY PERFECT DAY  

Ffion settled better in the tv room with me, even going so far as roughing up the covers on the furniture and rolling around on the floor.
She is not wandering around so much and even settled down to bed at 11 o'clock.

I took Ffion out with my own dog, Tia, for a one and a half hour walk today (longest she has been on so far) she met loads of other dogs, ducks in the pond and a train went by alongside us - and it was Tia who misbehaved, Ffion was fantastic!

She prefers to be in the kitchen and went to sleep on the dog bed today which is a first, she is relaxing more and more as the days go by.

She pinched a stale doughnut out of the compost bag and let me take it away from her without a murmer, mine would have swallowed it whole!

This is such a sweet natured little lady somebody will have a treasure when they adopt her.


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Fosterer update:

After one week she is settling down well which is a major breakthrough. She went to sleep in the lounge - she tried out all the chairs and the floor and then made herself comfy until bedtime. She still has a wander around investigating everything but then settles.

We have gradually left her on her own and after doing a "big shop" she was ok for 2 hours and not at all stressed when I came home.

Ffion has 2 short walks and one long one each day and is very happy to be out. She is now showing her playful side and it is a joy to watch. She is fantastic with all the dogs she has met, even a Retriever puppy who wanted a "piggy back"! 

She is also spotlessly clean indoors, no incontinence.

This little lady is one of the easiest dogs I have had here and so easily pleased - it is a pleasure to foster her.


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Gorgeous Ffion is doing well in her foster home and is much happier now she has some structure. She loves her cuddles and adores her walks! 















Can anyone offer this fantastic girl a home?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Still waiting for a home


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Beautiful Ffion is doing really well in her foster home and simply adores her walks, playing with toys and having a good fuss! Can anyone offer this stunning girl a home?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Ffion is still waiting for a home


----------



## HueManatee (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't see this lovely creature on your website. Has Ffion found her home?


----------



## R8chl (Mar 31, 2011)

Ffion has now found her forever home. Thank you for all your interest


----------

